# Google- How Your Diet Can Influence the Symptoms of IBS - Hive Health Media



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*How Your Diet Can Influence the Symptoms of IBS*
*Hive Health Media*
The causes and potential triggers of *irritable bowel syndrome* are believed to vary from stomach viruses and an imbalance of bowel bacteria through to stress, but many medical professionals and dietitians believe that food intolerance is the principal *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

